# The Original Midlands Polishing Classes Shrewsbury (May)



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

The Original Midlands polishing class (May) Shrewsbury​
Defined Details and Bespoke Car Care are pleased to announce that we will be running our next class in Shrewsbury Shropshire on May* 26th & 27th*​
Building on the success of these classes over the last 3 years we are once again proud to offer up places to all members on DW and other forums. Since the early days of 2009. These classes have grown and changed with the ever changing market. We aim to stay one step ahead of the game so the members can benefit from different techniques and ways to get the best out of the day.​
The classes will simply be divided into Beginners and Advanced, beginner's day on the Saturday where both DA and Rotary machines will be covered and microfiber system. Sunday will be advanced day for rotary uses, microfiber system and wet sanding.​
These classes are very much hands on as we feel this it is the only way to learn and master machine polishing and we also restrict these classes to a 5 to 1 ratio maximum. This is to give people on the class as much time as they require and also benefit from the advice from the tutors on the day. So please do not turn up with your 3 pieces on.​
Basic machine control and finding the preferred machine of your choice, this is normally the starting point where basics are shown and then followed. We are not concerned with correction at this point; it is only about control and learning the basics.​
Pad and polish talk, where most of the commonly used and new pads and polish are discussed. Hopefully dispelling some of the myths and showing plus and minus of each manufacturer wears. It is a mine field out there so this should hopefully stand you in good footing. This section works hand in hand with removal rates & monitoring the paint levels as you go. After all, one thing to remember is you cannot remove a swirl mark or RDS as this is already a missing piece of paint; you are simply removing good paint to re level the finished surface. So careful monitoring is the key, as well as conservation of the clear coat.​
After this theory session we then return to the hands on workshop, where you the participants will carry out safe removals' of the defects on certain areas under close supervision. We hope at the end of this section reaching for the most aggressive compound is a thing of the past as not all surfaces will respond the same as the previous one.​
The afternoon section will be broken up into advanced techniques on specific machines. Whether it be the Microfiber system on the DA right through to wool on the rotary. How to deal with more problematic defects, while still maintaining a safe working practice. There will also be wet sanding and DA sanding demonstrated and shown. This list is endless, but we encourage all people on the days to participate within this section, as you will then be required to correct the area that has been flattened.​
After a long and eventful day we hope you will leave with the confidence to tackle your own vehicle. But as always we strongly recommend that practice is the key & this should always be considered prior to undertaking any form of paint correction.​
The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we won't put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PM'd to you in advance of the class after signing up.​
The cost is the same as last year at £65 per head payable in advance to confirm your space. Any interested party please post up within this thread stating the relevant day you require and I will forward you a PM with payment details enclosed. Once payment has been confirmed your user name will change from Red to Blue and you will then be confirmed on the day. Payments are none refundable if you cancel within the 7 days prior to the class as expenses have already been paid.​
Saturday 26th DA & Rotary (beginners)​
1. George73
2.darlofan
3. bigashd
4. b3n76
5. Agri
6. Hayward440
7 Jam3s
8
9
10​
Reserve places.
1. 
2 NMH
4. Lexusboy
5. The Saint
6. 
7. stevechester
8. sedetailing
9. 
10. ​


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Places still available?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

NMH said:


> Places still available?


 Yes M8 there is places left. I have added you to the list just now. But unsure as to weather is is the beginers or advance day to are looking for.

I have also Added Jam to the list. Yes m8 I got your pm. But unable to answer today.

I will forward you pms later tonight. After some food.:lol:
Gordon.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Apologies, its for the beginners on Saturday. Cheers.

My account was activated this morning so im not sure if I am receiving PM's yet.


----------



## jam3s (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok that's great thanks.


----------



## Agri (Apr 26, 2012)

Could you add me to the beginners day please ?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Agri said:


> Could you add me to the beginners day please ?


 I have added your name to the list and sent out Pms to all interested parties.
Thank you for your interest and look forward to seeing you on the day.
Gordon.


----------



## george73 (May 13, 2011)

Please could you add me for the beginners day,

Many thanks George.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

george73 said:


> Please could you add me for the beginners day,
> 
> Many thanks George.


Name added and first pm on it way.
Thank you for showing an interest. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Is there space left for the Saturday? If so can you pop me down please.

Nick


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Darlofan said:


> Is there space left for the Saturday? If so can you pop me down please.
> 
> Nick


Hi yes

spaces left will get Gordon to add you and send you a pm

anyone who has under 10 posts will not be able to read or send pm


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Hi yes
> 
> spaces left will get Gordon to add you and send you a pm
> 
> anyone who has under 10 posts will not be able to read or send pm


cheers


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Please put me down for a place for the Saturday, if there are still places left. Cheers 
Ash


----------



## steve_chester (May 3, 2012)

both days please?


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

hi can i ask is there space for the saturady and the sunday training as i wish to do both


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Could you please tell me what you would class as a beginner and advanced.I may be interested and have used rotary and DA before but not regulary.Just thinking beginners class i might spend alot of the day relearning what i can already do (although prob not as good as i might think).Worried advance might be step to far???
Regards Ben.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

BigAshD said:


> Please put me down for a place for the Saturday, if there are still places left. Cheers
> Ash


Hi yes still spaces left

will get gordon to pm you soon has he has chance with details.



steve_chester said:


> both days please?


Hi steve thank you same as above will get gordon to pm you soon as he can.



sedetailing said:


> hi can i ask is there space for the saturady and the sunday training as i wish to do both


hi yes still spaces will get gordon to pm you with details cheers



b3n76 said:


> Could you please tell me what you would class as a beginner and advanced.I may be interested and have used rotary and DA before but not regulary.Just thinking beginners class i might spend alot of the day relearning what i can already do (although prob not as good as i might think).Worried advance might be step to far???
> Regards Ben.


Hi i would say beginners it is still and intensive day and you will learn a lot we can always spend an hour at the end of the day going over an more serious issues you want to look at.

This will be the last class for a couple of months due to me getting married and honeymoon and Gordon having a back log of cars to deal with as well as Carpro side of his business.

We will offer a small discount to anyone wanting to do both days this time round :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

payment sent for Saturday.


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Payment sent for Saturday


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Payment also sent for saturday.


----------



## george73 (May 13, 2011)

Payment sent for the Saturday,

George


----------



## hayward440 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi are there places still available for the Saturday?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

hayward440 said:


> Hi are there places still available for the Saturday?


At the moment yes as still waiting for some to pay and it is first to pay basis i am afraid as have been let down in past with people saying yes and then not paying at last minuite so other people have missed out.

i will get gordon to send you a pm

Just a reminder to people this is last class for couple of months

Also discount will apply for anyone doing both days

Cheers

Lee


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> payment sent for Saturday.





BigAshD said:


> Payment sent for Saturday





b3n76 said:


> Payment also sent for saturday.





george73 said:


> Payment sent for the Saturday,
> 
> George


Thank you all for you prompt payments and you are all confirmed on the days.



hayward440 said:


> Hi are there places still available for the Saturday?


I have forward you a pm with payment details. Thank you for your interest and look forward to seeing you all on the day.

Gordon.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Only just saw this thread and too late and short notice for me to ask about attending but I woukd interested on the training session if location is not to far away from my area. Total begineer lession for me


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Both Agri and Hayward are now confirmed. Thank you for your prompt payments.
Gordon.


----------



## hayward440 (Apr 7, 2012)

Payment sent.

Thanks
Alex


----------



## Lexusboy (May 5, 2012)

Hi, are there any places left for the novice course please?

Thanks


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Lexusboy said:


> Hi, are there any places left for the novice course please?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Lexus

Yes still some places left as waiting for few to pay.

You will need 10 posts to read reply to pm i will get gordon to msg you with details

Cheers


----------



## THE SAINT (May 5, 2012)

hi mate can you put me down for sat please.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Lexusboy said:


> Hi, are there any places left for the novice course please?
> 
> Thanks





THE SAINT said:


> hi mate can you put me down for sat please.


First pm sent out tonight.
Look forward to seeing you on the day.
Gordon.


----------



## THE SAINT (May 5, 2012)

hi mate i cant pm you back as i havent enough times .i havent got a paypal account is there another way i can pay .


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

THE SAINT said:


> hi mate i cant pm you back as i havent enough times .i havent got a paypal account is there another way i can pay .


 Send me an email to defined -dot- details -at- gmail - dot- com and I will sort this from there. I will have to talk this over so would be grateful if you could include a contact number also.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Final Pm sent out for next weekends beginers class. on the 26th
Anyone that has not recieved a pm. Please contact me as soon as possible.
Gordon.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Any idea of future dates? Unfort can't make the may event .


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

slineclean said:


> Any idea of future dates? Unfort can't make the may event .


Dont think there will be any for a few months now i am getting married in two weeks then honeymoon to sort Gordon is very busy with detailing and carpro at moment so we dont have set dates i am afraid


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

What car you working on at the course Gordon and Lee?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Dont think there will be any for a few months now i am getting married in two weeks then honeymoon to sort Gordon is very busy with detailing and carpro at moment so we dont have set dates i am afraid


Ok thanks , il keep a out look for any news as and when


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi do You still have some places left on Saturday or Sunday ??


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Alzak said:


> Hi do You still have some places left on Saturday or Sunday ??


Yes we still have spaces available for the Saturday. But Sunday has gone I am afraid.

If you would Like to attend the Saturday course. I would be grateful if you could contact me on 07817 224 869. If I am unavailable leave a message and I will call you back once free. 
Gordon.


----------



## hayward440 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'd just like to say thankyou to Gordon & Lee for a brilliant day today! I learnt so much and would thoroughly recommend these training classes to anyone thinking about learning about machine polishing!

Thanks,
Alex.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed it. Imkern to attend but unfort this weekend was too short notice to attend . But will keep a look out and will attend a future event/date


----------



## Agri (Apr 26, 2012)

Excellent day today , very informative, well worth going to these classes if anyone thinking of it. Thanks Gordan and Lee.

Agri


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

I really wanted to attend this but couldn't make arrangements to keep today free. I bought a DA and TRIED to use it a few days ago and overall it was a disaster really!! Despite some members on here trying to help me out I still couldn't remove swirls and scratches, caused marring, burned paint...yes on a DA.....I know I know! What a t**t lol luckily I had some chipex paint and managed to repair the patch..almost! The car does look better but has the potential to look better once swirls, marring and orange peel is removed. I even destroyed 2 LC pads too!!


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Big thanks to Lee and Gordon.Between them they have a wealth of knowledge and gave me the confidence to go away and correct paint in asafe way.Would recommend these courses to anyone.See you on the advance course soon.

Ben


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Have to agree with the above. Attended the class yesterday and had a great time. Gained so much knowledge from both guys and now have a lot more confidence to get out there and use my da. Thanks for a great day and if anyone is thinking about it I'd say do it.


----------



## george73 (May 13, 2011)

Just to echo what's been said above, a big thank you to Lee & Gorden for such a great day yesterday. It was a great course, now I have the confidence & more knowledge to tackle my own car now. I would recommend these courses very much, if anyone was thinking of doing one. 

Thanks again George.


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Agree with all of the above. Fantastic course guys, many thanks, and great attendees too. Main things I got from it are good technique, the confidence to have a go, and the knowledge of how little clear coat we took off to remove scratches far worse than I've ever had on my car - and we could do this with a DA.

New pads and polish ordered. Let me at it


----------



## jam3s (Nov 25, 2010)

Dito

Thanks Gordon and Lee for a good day !! Great guys with great knowledge.


----------

